# Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

So there are plenty of tips and trick on how to get lower. i figured why not compile a list.. ive seen a few but i know there are more out there. 
--
Hacked - Aftermarket Strut Bushings 
Make Strut Sit Lower In The Spindle 
Custom Strut Mounts
Notching Frame 
Subframe Mods 
C/V Axle Mods 
Smaller Tires


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Static--)*

I still want to see somebody try H2Sport spindles to drop the balljoints/tie rods down a little bit. I don't think anyone has tried. This could replace control arm/subframe trimming and tie rod notches.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I still want to see somebody try H2Sport spindles to drop the balljoints/tie rods down a little bit. I don't think anyone has tried. This could replace control arm/subframe trimming and tie rod notches.

****n awesome idea.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (sbuogr)*

K, fine... I'll share one of my favorite secrets for getting an extra 1/4" out of a B5 Passat/A4, and B6/B7 Audi, and A6s.
On top of the upper control arms there is a black rubber nub above the ball joint that looks like a cover for the bolt. It's not a cover though, it's actually a little bump stop. Cut that sucker off with a razor blade and you'll get another 1/4" or so in the front.
And that's all I'm sharing for now.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

jotting that one down!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (merrigan)*

dear static,
1. just get under your **** and look at whats hitting. 
2. cut it off. 
repeat until satisfied. 
love,
nolan


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_dear static,
1. just get under your **** and look at whats hitting. 
2. cut it off. 
repeat until satisfied. 
love,
nolan










That could work! Maybe?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it could work, although this isnt just for me. im looking for rock solid info. unlike some people i dont feel like hacking up my DD if it wont do anything for me.
ive heard someone has a custom setup that raised the point where the strut mounts - same idea as raised towers.. without the cutting


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My advice would be to take your struts off & lay a jack under you A-arm. Then continue to lift & trim until you get the tire to touch the wheel well. You have to do some trimming if you want to touch the ground!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

hands down, the best solution is fat chicks.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_My advice would be to take your struts off & lay a jack under you A-arm. Then continue to lift & trim until you get the tire to touch the wheel well. You have to do some trimming if you want to touch the ground!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't think enough people do this. You can leave the strut in there, just don't connect the bag so it can deflate. Taking the fenders off also helps see what's going on. Control arms and tie rods both flex quite a bit; they will bottom out before they start holding you up.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_My advice would be to take your struts off & lay a jack under you A-arm. Then continue to lift & trim until you get the tire to touch the wheel well. You have to do some trimming if you want to touch the ground!

i was going to recommend putting his dome piece under the rocker and hittin the pancake swishtes. 
ADMIT IT STATIC. YOU WANT EASY BUTTON.
NO BE LAZY


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i was going to recommend putting his dome piece under the rocker and hittin the pancake swishtes. 
ADMIT IT STATIC. YOU WANT EASY BUTTON.
NO BE LAZY










not being lazy, people on here keep secrets on how to go low. open forum to get people to share.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
not being lazy, people on here keep secrets on how to go low. open forum to get people to share. 



so we can all be equally low?...
.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
so we can all be equally low?...
.



keeping secrets is played brah















Edit dumb spelling error










_Modified by 1.8jettie at 7:22 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What are secreats? Is that a race horse?


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_hands down, the best solution is fat chicks.

one mod i dont ever want to do !
heh heh get it

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
so we can all be equally low?...
.


why not? whats wrong with that?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (andrew m.)*

oh sweet! Did he post about it yet? I haven't seen them in his thread.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
ryanmiller discovered that by using h2 sport spindles, tie rod notches are not needed.
if you have a vf dogbone mount you can turn it upside down and it will give you a little more clearance.
don't forget to bend the pinch welds in your fenders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


good info, to go along with his modified c/v axles and subframe


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
don't forget to bend the pinch welds in your fenders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Is this always necessary? It seems like most people don't mention doing this.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (andrew m.)*

yup, i'm glad i did too..
One day i had a bag pop and lay on the pinch wleds, if i wouldnt have bent them up it wouldnt sliced thru my tire, luckily i was able to nurse it back to the garage w. no problems (other than a neat rub line down the center of my tire)


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Still Fantana)*

Well, guess I'll be taking care of that in the next couple days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any tips for bending them?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The problem with H2 Sport Spindles is that they cost ~$700, which can make an already expensive bag setup, even MORE expensive. I know someone else who used H2 spindles and it made a WORLD of a difference. But for those looking to not break the bank to get low, you are gonna have to notch the frame, cut up the subframe for the control arms, and notch the tie rods.
Andrew, do you know if you the pinch welds are holding up cars on Bagyards? Also, how much shorter are these "shorty" struts that Miller has or Eddy has on his MKV?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Well, guess I'll be taking care of that in the next couple days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any tips for bending them?

Fenders off or on really, pair of vice grips and bend, maybe a hammer to smoothen it all the way down?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Fenders off or on really, pair of vice grips and bend, maybe a hammer to smoothen it all the way down?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

andrew, any updates on the engine mount spacers? 
what else do you have in the works?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Static--)*

Raising motor, raising subframe. Could delete the subframe too.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (silver saloon)*

ever since you dabbled in the air ride world you've hated it. maybe you should just chalk it up to a learning experience and never touch it again? i mean, you did put together your whole setup without any teflon.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_ever since you dabbled in the air ride world you've hated it. maybe you should just chalk it up to a learning experience and never touch it again? i mean, you did put together your whole setup without any teflon.

When have i ever said i hated air ride?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lets keep this on topic. we dont need any of that in here.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

i still have a few secret that haven't been posted yet. i guess thats why i am laying frame on 19s


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_i still have a few secret that haven't been posted yet. i guess thats why i am laying frame on 19s









You tell now!


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

let em out


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_i still have a few secret that haven't been posted yet. i guess thats why i am laying frame on 19s









why keep it to yourself? better yet, why keep it to yourself and then brag about it? If you dont want to contribute to the air community dont contribute (aka dont post in this thread)


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

Lol, man getting butt hurt in here..








low.is.serious.bidnezzz.


_Modified by Still Fantana at 7:04 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1248487325867)*

big bidzness 
well after messing with my stuff it looks like im stuck until i get new wheels/tires.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1248487325867) (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_big bidzness 
well after messing with my stuff it looks like im stuck until i get new wheels/tires.


have you notched your car yet?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_i am laying *FUSE* on 19s 
 
you know what im talking about.
pics or..


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
have you notched your car yet?










yep


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

Static, i have the best secret to get low, pm me


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^
make it public


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

theoretically, couldnt the bottom of the strut be cut a bit?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_theoretically, couldnt the bottom of the strut be cut a bit?



no need. you can just shove it further into the spindle.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (fishmando)*

hahahahahhah


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Why did your other thread about your tierod get blackholed?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1248643396822)*

i dunno


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1248643396822) (Static--)*

I will try to have this make sense. but im not sure what its called. On puting the struts lower in the spindle do you have to redrill the small bracket on the rear where the bolt goes through? it seems like that would obviously keep things from lowering..


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1248643396822) (.:R-Rated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-Rated* »_I will try to have this make sense. but im not sure what its called. On puting the struts lower in the spindle do you have to redrill the small bracket on the rear where the bolt goes through? it seems like that would obviously keep things from lowering..

i was thinkn' the same thing?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_
i was thinkn' the same thing?











yep. or just take that thing off. not really needed. spindle will hold everything in place.. tight fit


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

you realize theres an AXLE under there right?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_you realize theres an AXLE under there right? 



just dont touch the c/v


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

dudejustbuywheels.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

I didnt read everything so idk if this has been mentioned. 
Removing/trimming fender liners. 
Bending pinch weld on frame rail.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

correction laying frame now







heres some secrets for you guys sense everyone is getting butt hurt. for the fronts cut the tab 1/4 or 3/8s inch off the strut and push it down into the spindle and dont touch you cv boot as stated. check the back side of your control arm near the rear bushing because it will bind on the subframe keeping you up, pinch welds is a given/ axle and tie rod notches/ smaller tires/ bigger wheels/smaller bushigns/ rolled and pulled fenders. AND __ _______ if you can fill in the bank.
for the rears weld up a square tube/pipe and drill a hole to relocate the rear struts lower giving you XX (depending how much more travel you want) rear camber shims and correction toe shims.
Quote, originally posted by MalakaiTran »
i am laying FUSE on 19s 

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ 
you know what im talking about.
pics or..


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

have a modified rear beam on my mk2, relocates the lower mount further down the beam but raises the hub further up the shock, more lows and more shock travel, combined with a slightly longer version of the macpherson strut it gives good lift and very good lows
















you can see from the pic (area was properly prepped before fitting just didnt want it to rust) the mounting is originally in line with the hole on the beam
if you did this with a normal size shock would bring you even lower and still give you the same shock travel, also has camber built in to the hub mounting face so that the top of the hub is brought in instead of the bottom pushed out as you would with shims etc


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 2:09 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

same can be done on the mk4 rear beam..


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
for the rears weld up a square tube/pipe and drill a hole to relocate the rear struts lower giving you XX (depending how much more travel you want) rear camber shims and correction toe shims.


can u explain this a little more?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_
can u explain this a little more?



just extend the section where the lower part of the shock mounts


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh i see..i had a branfart :}


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

correct it just give you more travel not more drop...

_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
just extend the section where the lower part of the shock mounts


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

sticky? we need this to explode.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Roll on 13's!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

whose modded their axle so it stops binding when you drive low? i need some pics/how-to's/suggestions. idk how to f$!kin do this.


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

anyone ever hear of using strut mounts from an audi 90? a litle birdy told me this but im not sure if itll work


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JScerbo13)*

sway bar keeping me up? safe or not?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JScerbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JScerbo13* »_anyone ever hear of using strut mounts from an audi 90? a litle birdy told me this but im not sure if itll work

it will work


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i wanna go lower but theres a problem.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Dig a hole in the ground man! ^^^That's all I want there^^^
Does anyone know if the skid plate from mason-tech will keep me from laying sub-frame? I really want it so I can drive around really low with no worries. Just draggin' skid plate & drag blocks! Getting pulled over far too often!


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_whose modded their axle so it stops binding when you drive low? i need some pics/how-to's/suggestions. idk how to f$!kin do this. 

x2


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JScerbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JScerbo13* »_x2

go to a machine shop and cut 10mm.
been doing that on static for years.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Get Low Hints/Tricks - Post Em (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I still want to see somebody try H2Sport spindles to drop the balljoints/tie rods down a little bit. I don't think anyone has tried. This could replace control arm/subframe trimming and tie rod notches.

makalaki train or whatever his sn is has them


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump cuz I might be joining the air ride scene soon!


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Air is the way to go at the end of the day! no matter how much people say...keep them secrets coming


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_dear static,
1. just get under your **** and look at whats hitting. 
2. cut it off. 
repeat until satisfied. 
love,
nolan









i think he's onto something....


----------

